# Compare The Pictures!



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Wow that is so amazing. I have one of Haley and Laurel as pups under their favortie bush then Laurel surveying her territory from the tree next to it but nothing like yours in the same place.

Hooch


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Well it doesn't have to be the EXACT same spot.  Post 'em anyway!!


















See, not the exact same spot or pose, but... you can still see the table... lol


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

In the hallway upstairs:


----------



## boyd114 (Mar 7, 2007)

What beautifull looking dogs i'll see if i can find any of my boys!!


----------



## boyd114 (Mar 7, 2007)

I cant seem to get them in the right order but anyway here they are!!

1. Boyd at nearly 3
2. Marley 8 weeks
3. Marley 3.5 months
4. Boyd at 8 weeks


----------



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

GoldenLover84 said:


> Do any of you have similar photos of your dog as a puppy and adult laying in the same spot? Do you have photos of your dog with his puppy toy and still loving it even though he's huge now... well, let's see your comparitive shots!
> 
> I'll go first :
> 
> ...


That is awesome! What great pics by the same tree. Shows you how quickly time flies. Beautiful pictures.


----------



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

Everyone has such great pictures. I know I have some on my computer at home, I am at work now, so I will have to post them later. Good idea for a thread.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Amazing pictures. Unbelievable how they grow into adulthood so fast. Keep em coming.


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

Awwwww, how cute is that  love the pics!!!


----------



## dglvr1225 (Oct 4, 2007)

those are all sooo adorable! I can hardly wait till I have another puppy I can post pics of! =)


----------



## Tailer'sFolks (Feb 27, 2007)

Great Pictures!! Do love the Binky & the Tree shots!! Just Great!


----------



## Jazzys Mom (Mar 13, 2007)

Awwwww, those are great pics! Tucker is sooooo handsome!

Jazzys Mom


----------



## Rosco's Mom (May 1, 2007)

I've already posted these...but here's Rosco's favourite toy...and i attached some more...


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Very cute!! I love how the toys look so big at first then the grown up pictures its just a normal sized toy :


----------



## Rosco's Mom (May 1, 2007)

oh i know! I don't think that yellow toy exists anymore.


----------



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

Rosco's Mom said:


> oh i know! I don't think that yellow toy exists anymore.


Now what was Rosco doing with that pillow, LOL.


----------



## Rosco's Mom (May 1, 2007)

Bailey & Bentley said:


> Now what was Rosco doing with that pillow, LOL.


Fluffing it up....? :


That's his girlfriend.


----------



## Augustus McCrae's Mom (Aug 14, 2007)

I need to find some pictures of Gus that work for this. But while I was bored at work, I was looking through some of the old pictures and found this one:

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...es/16616-hey-what-did-you-do-my-big-pool.html


----------



## Kzwicker (Aug 14, 2007)

Murphy likes to sleep under the coffee table..


----------



## mrod (Apr 12, 2006)

All of these pictures are so cute. I will have to go look for some now of Maggie. I know I should have some.

These pictures aren't Maggie's cutest,but I am at work so I don't have all of her cute photos here.


----------



## Penny'smom (Mar 3, 2007)

I love all these pictures. The one with the kiddie pool is amazing.

Sadly, we can't play. We moved twice since we got Penny and all her toys died a horrible, tragic death.

But I'll continue to enjoy all of your pictures.


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

What a neat idea this thread is!

Merlin at about 10 wks and at 6 months...


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

Not the same place... or exact position, but the expression is here - King Tut! :


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Great pics everyone!! Keep them coming!


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Griffyn'sMom said:


> Not the same place... or exact position, but the expression is here - King Tut! :


Does that boy know he is regal or what?!?!?!?

Hooch


----------



## kerribear's golden kids (May 17, 2007)

*Jesse James*

@ 10 weeks old & @ 1 yr old...not in the same spot but head shots...


----------



## kerribear's golden kids (May 17, 2007)

***bump***


----------



## Daisy n Me (May 17, 2007)

This is a great topic, I am loving these pics!!! Keep them coming! I'll have to add some of Daisy later.


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

Here's my then and now pictures of Tinkerbell. At 2 months and 14 months as you can see she doesn't fit there anymore. But when the AC is on she still tries.

And I'm loving everyone else's pictures!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Great pictures of everyones pups. I wish I had pictures like that but we have moved so many times that I dont have pictures of them in the same place small and large.


----------

